
For Innovators, There Is Brainpower in Numbers - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/07/business/07unbox.html
======
flashgordon
jees another painful reminder of my refusal to "team up" during uni days and
instead doing things solo (slapping myself on the back of the head)!!!

